# Chrome OEM Wheels



## TESLAFIED-GTO (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok. I've have an 04 Cosmo Purple 6speed with what "LOOKS" like factory installed chrome rims. they are not the standard rims Chromed, but kinda simular with a different Pontiac logo in the center.... I have YET to see another GTO with them on and have failed to find them searching the net....my Prob is last year I took my car in for a "good will" service at my local dealer and have to drive it home after the first snow there was "NOTHING" visable on the road so I drove it home and parked for the winter only to find they had been PITTED from the salt over the winter.. I want to find new ones to replace them....anyone know???? I'll try to get pics on here, but can't yet...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f10/posting-pictures-5063/


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

without seeing pics, there were rims that were "factory installed" in '04, but weren't "stock". they were called MC-2 and they were discontinued. those rims are VERY dangerous. I have seen the center hub of those rims busted right off the rest of the wheel, on more than one occasion. If these are the rims you have, I would seriously think about getting new rims. I know a couple of guys with 3 of those rims (because the 4th one broke), but they won't even give them away because they are afraid someone will get hurt


----------



## TESLAFIED-GTO (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok... Finally got a pic to post of what I'm looking for. Hope it's not the bad ones mentioned...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

those just look like some aftermarket rim that someone had centercap logos made for


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> those just look like some aftermarket rim that someone had centercap logos made for


:agree Not OEM rims. Consider getting the ones you already have re-chromed...


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Chroming of Stock 18" Wheels*

Does anyone know of a chromer that does the 18" Stock Wheels. Have seen these done, and really are nice:
kicks06
Dallas,Ga.


----------

